
Google PhotoScan Is a Handy Pocket Photo Scanner - ingve
https://tidbits.com/2018/07/06/google-photoscan-is-a-handy-pocket-photo-scanner/
======
pasbesoin
I wish/hope Google would enable higher resolution images from this app.

I started using this... something over a year ago.

It was, and last I checked, still is limited to a resolution of 2000 pixels in
the largest dimension.

At that time, news circulated that internal developer settings allowed for
higher resolution. And one could unpackage the app, change a configuration
setting to make the hidden menu/control for this visible, then repackage. Or
trust someone who did this for one particular release and shared the altered
package/app.

The explanation I saw for the app officially shipping with this setting
hidden/inaccessible, is that it slowed processing and final image construction
significantly.

Personally, I'd be willing to wait, especially for a setting I choose to turn
on and can always turn off again. And also, in the meantime, phones have
gotten significantly more powerful. So...?

